# credit card debt with AIB



## monkeysaurus (17 Feb 2009)

Irish but no longer resident in Ireland
Long standing credit card debt with AIB which I've really longfingered

They've now passed it on to a collection agency in the UK.

I cannot afford to clear it - perhaps can settle 50% now. The agency in question seems to have a rep for being very aggressive so I don't want to deal with them.

Will AIB Credit Card services deal with me?
Whats the best approach?


----------



## dewdrop (17 Feb 2009)

Why not contact AIB Visa in Dublin.  It would seem that you may have ignored matters in the past.


----------



## bond-007 (17 Feb 2009)

Realistically you need to deal with AIB themselves and not their hired guns. They should bite the hand off you at the moment for 50%.


----------



## LITTLECBEAR (17 Feb 2009)

Hi Monkeysaurus

Call AIB credit card centre on  01 6685500 between 9-5pm and ask to speak to the credit control department in relation to the letter you received.  They should be able to sort out a payment plan directly with you.


----------



## monkeysaurus (17 Feb 2009)

thanks - that brings me to my next question

what's the best approach on the phone? complete penitence? businesslike?

although the debt isnt huge by most standards (4K) I'd like to settle on payments as I dont have it as a lumpsum


----------



## bond-007 (17 Feb 2009)

Business like. Be professional, see if they will play ball.


----------



## Celtwytch (17 Feb 2009)

I would agree with being professional when you speak to them.  Acknowledge the fact that you have left this debt unpaid until now, but assure them that you are willing to pay it back.  Also, decide beforehand precisely how much you can comfortably afford to pay in each instalment.  Best of luck.


----------



## Sunny (17 Feb 2009)

Chances are that if they have passed on the debt to a collection agent, it means they have sold your debt and no longer have any interest in it and will tell you to contact the collection agent. No harm in trying though


----------



## Smashbox (17 Feb 2009)

I agree with Sunny, these agencys 'buy' debts at a reduced rate and will persue you themselves. You need to stop burying your head in the sand, contact the bank first and see what they say.


----------



## monkeysaurus (18 Feb 2009)

AIB cannot help - it has been passed on and is nothing to do with them now.

Having googled the collection agency, it seems they are not very open to payment plans.

What's the best way to approach them?


----------



## bond-007 (18 Feb 2009)

Who are the collection agency? PM me if you wish.


----------



## monkeysaurus (18 Feb 2009)

Global Debt recovery Ltd
New Malden Surrey


----------



## bond-007 (18 Feb 2009)

See http://www.consumeractiongroup.co.u...-industry/60091-global-debt-recovery-ltd.html


----------



## monkeysaurus (18 Feb 2009)

So what do I do? 
Their letter says they'll pass it on to a Swiss lawyer within 14 days of the letter which was posted feb 5

this is the firm
[broken link removed]


----------



## bond-007 (18 Feb 2009)

Try to come to some sort of arrangement with them.


----------



## monkeysaurus (18 Feb 2009)

The lady on the phone said there was nothing they could do - the debt was no longer to them


----------



## bond-007 (18 Feb 2009)

Have you had a letter of assignment from the debt collectors which basically says that AIB sold the debt? If not there is a good chance that the debt is still with AIB and they can deal with it.


----------



## monkeysaurus (18 Feb 2009)

Dear ---------

Client Allied Irish Bank
Debt Due 4,567.47

As you have failed to reduce your debt to our client this account is now being passed for immediate legela action to:



Litigation will commence fourteen days from this letter's date.

The solicitors will demand full legal costs plus interest on the above debt./

Your Sincerly


----------



## monkeysaurus (18 Feb 2009)

Hmmm  cannot make a call again from here, but maybe I'll ring the bank again tomorrow


----------



## bond-007 (18 Feb 2009)

From the wording of the letter it is clear that this shower do not own the debt.


----------



## DutchDude (6 Mar 2009)

I've had the exact same letter about a credit card I had back in 2002. I've phoned Global Debt Recovery who told me that no legal action had started yet. They told me that because I'd contacted them they'd give me a week to get things sorted with AIB.
I then phoned AIB who are now trying to get a statement out of their system to tell me where the amount is coming from.

From experience with other debts I would say the best approach is to be honest. Call AIB, tell them you have agree to pay back but can you pay in installments. I'm sure they will cooperate.
Also call Global Debt Recovery and tell them you're talking to AIB so they don't start proceedings you will later have to pay for.

Good luck!


----------



## EmeraldEmera (19 Mar 2009)

What's happened with AIB? I've had some contact with them about a cc debt and they were 'polite' but urged me to make full payments. If I could do that I wouldn't have a problem!


----------



## bond-007 (19 Mar 2009)

Typical of AIB.


----------

